# Anthony Davis Rookie Season Highlights



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't know the links would actually embed the videos. Oh well, enjoy. LOL.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of the new features since the upgrade.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I like it. :greatjob:


----------

